# Xtreme Reel Plus



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Any of you distance guys ever use Xtreme Reel Plus on your spool bearings? 

Just wondering how you guys felt about this stuff.

Looks fast ... .




> Xtreme Reel Plus Lubricant
> 
> Xtreme Reel Lube uses Empire's Micro polymer lubrication technology that bonds to the surface structure while protecting moving parts and reducing friction. Xtreme Reel Lube dissolves grease, oil and salt residue on contact while displacing moisture. Extreme Reel Lube penetrates deep to free and lubricate moving parts. The lube then dries to a slippery micro coating that resist salt, moisture and corrosion. Xtreme Reel Lube is the ultimate micro dry lubricant for all fishing equipment.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

lan Tani had good results using it on an Avet, I believe. I've never tried it, I like Red Rocket Fuel too much...

Evan


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

here's the link where Alan talks about the lube

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=13.0


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, fellas. 

I'm aware what Alan has to say about the stuff.

I was just wondering if any of the distance guys have tried it.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Normally i am trying to slow my reels down rather then speed them up..

I tried some and its a very good product but seems to spin out of the bearings to fast for my liking on a true distance reel.
Also the TG range of oils having a range of viscosity's enable you to tune the reel better.Eg red oil on both bearings OR one with red and one with yellow etc etc. 

I now just use it in my little bait casters and it works very well in those .Tiny bearings and spools


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> lan Tani had good results using it on an Avet, I believe. I've never tried it, I like Red Rocket Fuel too much...
> 
> Evan


The reel he did the write up on was actually a Studio Ocean Mark Blue Heaven reel. Not a very common reel here. 
Jeff, I think the above post about using it in smaller baitcasters is what it was designed for but like you I am curious to see what kind of experience anyone has had with it in distance reels. But maybe no one will say because that is one of their secrets to tuning a reel, I am sure someone here has tried it.

John


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I haven't heard of this stuff before now, pretty sure most of the torunament regulars run rocket fuel for the most part, some run ceramic bearings completely dry, so not sure there would be anything to be gained by a dry type lube-- tho it sounds interesting.


----------

